# Which calibers worth reloading?



## Tom Bombadil

OK, so we have had the obligatory "which one gun" discussion that seems to crop up sooner or later in every gun forum, so let me put the follow-up discussion out there.

I do not reload but have thought about it for decades. What calibers do you reload and is it worth it? If you fear a shortage of ammo, which calibers would you reload at any price?


----------



## Tom Bombadil

Since I don't reload, I can't answer my own question, but I can say which calibers I consider "important" calibers - .22 LR, .45, .308, 12 gauge. 

I can accomplish almost anything with good weapons in those calibers (.22 pistol, Ruger 10/22, .45 pistol, .45 carbine (if you find a good one at a price worth paying), .308 deer rifle, and good pump 12 gauge with multiple barrels).


----------



## tallpaul

It used to be as cheap to buy surplus but I believe those days are past. I load for quite a few and believe anyone who shoots more than 100 rounds a year should likely load or have the ability to. 

You don't need new or "big dollar" outfits to load. Especially for hunting big game and low volume shooting. 

If you are not a "shooter" ya can get by without. Buy after huntin season and on sale and ya can likely do ok for low volume.


----------



## Michael Leferink

I'm not reloading at the present time, but I have in the past and I will again. To answer your question: rim fire cartridges are not practical to reload. The equipment to reload rim fires makes it too costly. It's best to simply stockpile a large amount of .22 RF. All other cartridges are worth reloading, IMPO. Straight walled cartridges that head space on the rim are the easiest and least expensive to reload for. Cartridges such as the .45 ACP, that head space on the mouth, and bottle neck cartridges, that head space on the neck are not difficult to learn. I stay away from belted cartridges. The reason is that most of them head space on the belt and there is not enough consistency of dimensions between cases, especially between manufactures. This makes it necessary to measure and sort each case to obtain the best accuracy. It's a pain in the rear that I don't need and I don't find belted cartridges are necessary anyway. Just my opinion, based on reloading for the 7 mm mag., and others will disagree. Too each his or her own. I find the .308 win. to be all I need, power wise, and more accurate to boot. Reloading is a fun and safe endeavor and I highly recommend it. Having said that , let me add this. It is safe as long as one practices the correct procedures. No short cuts, no distractions, follow the rules every time. Every accident I am aware off, happened because of operator error! I always recommend to a new person, purchase and read at least three good reloading manuals before attempting to reload your first cartridge. What I learned through reloading, about ballistics and ammo performance, surprised me. Reloading will improve your knowledge and your abilities far beyond what you will ever learn otherwise. You will be surprised at how many "old wives tales" are totally wrong. You will become a better shooter and hunter. 

Good luck,
MikeL


----------



## Michael Kawalek

Hi Tom
The answer in part depends on why you are reloading in the first place. A target shooter reloads to get the highest level of precision from ammunition tailored to a specific gun. An antique collector reloads ammunition that might not be commerically available. Lots of people reload just to save the cost of store-bought ammunition.

I reload for all three of these reasons, and also the fact that it has become my lifelong hobby. It stops being economical once you end up making it your second profession, and spend tons of money on every new toy that makes reloading faster, better, preciser. Here's a pic of my reloading setup.









In terms of efficacy, I can tell you I get the most bang for my buck with pistol cartridges, followed by rifle cartridges, and the least from shotshell reloading. Pistols are cheapest because I routinely cast my own lead bullets and only spend cash on primers and powder. See that bucket of wheelweights in the bottom center of the photo. I have several full buckets given to me for free that I accumulate at each tire shop I frequent.

The calibers that I'd reload not matter what are 357Mag/38spl, followed by 44Mag/44spl, 9mm, 45, and my rifles, 30-06 and 7mm. I'm very least likely to reload shotshells, mostly because of the cost of shot these days, and that I don't hunt small game as much with a shotgun as I do a .22. Basicly, any caliber that I can make the bullets myself will be a "must reload" choice, especially the pistols. I can burn through more pistol reloads in an hour than rifle cartridges in a year!
Michael


----------



## jnh

I have been reloading since I was 12, and that was a long time ago. I still reload for my rifles and pistols I stopped reloading for my shotguns about 10 years ago when I stopped bird hunting. As long as I am able to hunt or shoot I will reload, there is just something about shooting bullets you load yourself no matter what your reason for reloading.


----------



## Goatguy

I reload for my .460 S&W Magnum. At the store a box of twentry runs $27-75 ($1.35-3/shot). It would be crazy NOT to reload this gun, I can reload for about $0.30-1.00 depending on the bullet. I also reload the downloads for that gun (.45 long colt, and .454 cassull). They are also expensive rounds and it it worthwhile relaoding myself, not to mention its just a good time!


----------



## tallpaul

I agree on the hobby and enjoyment part too... I like JNH have been loading since about 12... I also cast my own bullets. I have more presses and equipment than I need  I have several progressives set up for different rounds and more ideas than sense sometimes


----------



## Tom Bombadil

So, if you were going to get into reloading as a new guy, would you start with certain books first? If so, which books? If not, how would you start?


----------



## hunter63

I reload because of some odd ball calibers.

I don't own a lot of common cal. like 30-30, 30-06. They seem to have sales on them and you can get them at just about anywhere.

I do reload .225 win, .270, 7mm mag, 45-70 Gov, .35 Rem, win .32 special, and .223 ( I shoot a lot of these), .357 mag and .44 mag.
.22lr, I wouldn't even try.

So if you shoot a lot of something/or if it's hard to find ammo, it pays to reload.
And it's a good/fun hobby, that gives you control over the product.


----------



## Michael Leferink

The reloading manuals I started with: Lyman, Speer and Sierra. Any manuals put out by companies that produce quality components will serve you well. There are also good books on the market, but I have been out of the reloading loop for a while and my books are outdated. Therefore it's best if I let some of the more up to date folks recommend those.

MikeL


----------



## Michael Kawalek

Hi Tom
Beside the company reloading manuals I'd suggest "ABC's of reloading". The first through fifth additions were by Dean Grennell, but the latest addition is by Bill Chevalier. Here it is at B&N
http://search.barnesandnoble.com/ABCs-of-Reloading/Bill-Chevalier/e/9780896896093/.

DBI books also has a wide selection of books devoted to reloading. You should be able to find some at your local hunting/fishing store.
Michael


----------



## Ed Norman

It doesn't hurt to have a few manuals. I started with a Hornady manual almost 30 years ago and it had a very good section on how to reload. 

If you buy a manual by a bullet manufacturer, it usually shows their bullets only and lots of different powder brands. Then buy a manual by a powder manufacturer and they show lots of different bullets but only their powders. Both can be useful. 

With more than one source, you can check for glaring typos. Say one book says 30.3 grains and another says 33.0 grains for a max load, you know something is up and you better do some more research. Typos are rare but they do happen. That is one reason I prefer a paper book to online reloading data.


----------



## tn_junk

I load for .357 (Magnum and MAXIMUM), .270, .45LC, .454 Casull and .460 S&W Magnum. I cast many of my bullets for all but the .270. I can put together a 45LC round for about $.09, and a .460 S&W or .454 Casull round for about $.42. This is a *LOT* cheaper than I can buy a loaded cartridge. Last time I priced 460 S&W rounds they were $30 per box of 20, or $1.50 per round. 
I also shoot 7.62x25, and 7.62x39, but I can buy the ammo for about the same price that I can load it, so I don't presently load for those rounds. 
Besides, it's a lot of fun and very empowering killing a deer with a handload that you developed and loaded.
Just gets lots of manuals and BE CAREFUL.

alan


----------



## Tom Bombadil

So what I am reading here is:
1) Rimfire (.22LR) is not worth reloading.
2) Centerfire (.45 and .308) are definitely worth it, particularly if I were to cast my own bullets (I have thought about that for .45) or want accuracy (.308).
3) Shotgun shells are not worth it due to cost of shot.
4) I need to start reading, reading, reading before I go any further.

Is that about right?


----------



## tn_junk

Tom Bombadil said:


> So what I am reading here is:
> 1) Rimfire (.22LR) is not worth reloading.
> 2) Centerfire (.45 and .308) are definitely worth it, particularly if I were to cast my own bullets (I have thought about that for .45) or want accuracy (.308).
> 3) Shotgun shells are not worth it due to cost of shot.
> 4) I need to start reading, reading, reading before I go any further.
> 
> Is that about right?



Yep, pretty much on target. (pun intended)


----------



## alleyyooper

I reload for 38 special, 357 mag, 220 swift, 22 cheeta, (3)243, (2)7MM08,30-30, 32 winney special, 308 and 300 winney mag. I have 8 reloading manuals Lyman, 2 Sierrias, 2 Hornaday, Speer, Nosler, and a alliant.
I reload 20ga., 16ga., and 12 ga shot guns shells. I like to shoot trap and sporting clays. Also hunt grouse, and phesants.
I have 3 shot gun reloading manuals Lyman, a newer lyman and a dupont one.

It is a hobby I started many years ago when I was shooting a bunch of trap with the shot gun. It was only natural to start reloading for the rifles and the joy of harvesting game with a product of your labor of love. The pistols came latter as a result of high ammo cost for them where I lived at the time.

I use Mec shot shell loaders for the shot guns. 2 9000g's one 12ga. one 20ga and a 650 jr. for the 16ga..
I have a RCBS press and a lyman press for the rifles. Dies are all different brands from Redding for the 7MM08's to some out of bussness brands for others like Pondrosa for the 32 winney special.

 Al


----------



## Kevin and Laura

As far as reloading a .22 rimfire it can & is being done but the rim forming equipment is a bit pricey & it requires a high pressure air source to blow out the rim compression...not cost effective imho

If you want to reload for your small game hunting just load squibbs in your favorite rifle and hunt them with that. My old 30-30 shoots squirrels all the time using reduced charge ammo & with only slightly more damage to the head than my 39a.

Dont forget to calculate the investment of the reloading equipment, bench, area, and cost of supplies per load when you look at affordability of reloading. There aren't many hidden costs but they are there. 

You can start reloading for cheap with a Lee Loader. Bout 30 bucks for the whole kit and caboodle, add can of powder, tin of primers, box of bullets & a book or two...your reloading for less than 100. It's a great way to start.

I'd add one book to those already suggested: "Understanding Firearm Balistics / Basic to Advanced Ballistics: Simplified, Illustrated, Explained"
by Robert A. Rinker isbn 0-9645598-4-6




Kevin


----------



## wogglebug

Declaration: I don't shoot enough for it to be worth my while reloading. However, I've studied it, and if in my judgement (I know this is chancy, and I might get it wrong) we get close enough I'll equip for a minimal amount (which is all I'll need). I don't believe that in this country I'll need to hold off armed forces, although single intruders or a gang is a possibility.


Tom Bombadil said:


> So what I am reading here is:1) Rimfire (.22LR) is not worth reloading.


Reloading rimfire is not even possible (at least not without a major factory). The entire cartridge is like the percussion cap for other ammunition. It's great to use, stock up on the ammo by all means, it's super cheap to shoot. I use it a lot, most of my practice is with rimfire. While the factories are still pumping it down the pipeline it's great, but when it's gone it's gone.


Tom Bombadil said:


> 2) Centerfire (.45 and .308) are definitely worth it, particularly if I were to cast my own bullets (I have thought about that for .45) or want accuracy (.308).


Cast your own is good for price, but not good for high-velocity. Lead is soft. It melts at low temperatures, and it comes apart if you spin it fast or shoot it fast. Home-cast bullets will start melting in the barrel at the temperatures necessary to attain high velocity, too. I'd be guessing on velocities for this - I know thst straight cast is less, and with gas checks you do better. You don't want hot gases washing up beside the bullets. If you have to experiment on this, check your barrel after each shot - you don't want it coated with lead when the next bullet tries to get through. I know black powder and pistol velocities were okay. I know high-velocity .22s aren't. I don't know where to draw the line.


Tom Bombadil said:


> 3) Shotgun shells are not worth it due to cost of shot.


Currently true. Reloading shotshells does not pay enough to be make it worth it. However, it's still cheap, and shotshells are old black-powder technology. In a lot of cases, a .22 rimfire will get you anything a shotgun would, if you're not ashamed to shoot a sitting duck - and in a survival situation I'd be proud rather than ashamed. 
If society crumbles, the picture could change, and reloading shotshells at 2/3 their current power using black powder could suddenly become worthwhile. It just might turn out that picking up a reloading set for shotgun shells, (particularly second-hand since it's not economically worthwhile for anyone to do it now) might pay off later.


Tom Bombadil said:


> 4) I need to start reading, reading, reading before I go any further.


That's the truth!


----------



## wogglebug

Declaration: I don't shoot enough for it to be worth my while reloading. However, I've studied it, and if in my judgement (I know this is chancy, and I might get it wrong) we get close enough I'll equip for a minimal amount (which is all I'll need). I don't believe that in this country I'll need to hold off armed forces, although single intruders or a gang is a possibility.


Tom Bombadil said:


> So what I am reading here is:1) Rimfire (.22LR) is not worth reloading.


Reloading rimfire is not even possible (at least not without a major factory). The entire cartridge is like the percussion cap for other ammunition. It's great to use, stock up on the ammo by all means, it's super cheap to shoot. I use it a lot, most of my practice is with rimfire. While the factories are still pumping it down the pipeline it's great, but when it's gone it's gone.


Tom Bombadil said:


> 2) Centerfire (.45 and .308) are definitely worth it, particularly if I were to cast my own bullets (I have thought about that for .45) or want accuracy (.308).


Cast your own is good for price, but not good for high-velocity. Lead is soft. It melts at low temperatures, and it comes apart if you spin it fast or shoot it fast. Home-cast bullets will start melting in the barrel at the temperatures necessary to attain high velocity, too. I'd be guessing on velocities for this - I know thst straight cast is less, and with gas checks you do better. You don't want hot gases washing up beside the bullets. If you have to experiment on this, check your barrel after each shot - you don't want it coated with lead when the next bullet tries to get through. I know black powder and pistol velocities were okay. I know high-velocity .22s aren't. I don't know where to draw the line.


Tom Bombadil said:


> 3) Shotgun shells are not worth it due to cost of shot.


Currently true. Reloading shotshells does not pay enough to be make it worth it. However, it's still cheap, and shotshells are old black-powder technology. In a lot of cases, a .22 rimfire will get you anything a shotgun would, if you're not ashamed to shoot a sitting duck - and in a survival situation I'd be proud rather than ashamed. 
If society crumbles, the picture could change, and reloading shotshells at 2/3 their current power using black powder could suddenly become worthwhile. It just might turn out that picking up a reloading set for shotgun shells, (particularly second-hand since it's not economically worthwhile for anyone to do it now) might pay off later.


Tom Bombadil said:


> 4) I need to start reading, reading, reading before I go any further.


That's the truth!


----------



## tallpaul

wogglebug said:


> Declaration: I don't shoot enough for it to be worth my while reloading. However, I've studied it, and if in my judgement (I know this is chancy, and I might get it wrong) we get close enough I'll equip for a minimal amount (which is all I'll need).
> 
> 
> 
> So an armchair expert rises...
> 
> 
> rimfires can be reloaded but its not worth it and they are more finicky etc... not impossible or only possible with a "major factory"
> 
> Cast bullets of medium to large bore are great and bullets casted with care can be as accurate as jacketed and high speeds are available with the right alloy and lubes. The books will get ya started and good barrels make a big difference in lead bullet shooting...
> 
> My pistols do fine with lead as do some of the rifles I have. Look around on the web for lead bullet sites and learn where the knowledge is...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dutch 106

Hi Guys,
Just to give you an overview I've been reloading 30 + years and for a while I shot .357 mag and .45 acp competively in ipsc a combat or used to be related sport. And shot and reloaded 25 to 50 thousand rounds a year.
If I was starting out or just wanted to put out a small amount of high quality ammunition, I'd use a basic lee loader they build them in most calibers from 38 357 mag, rifle calibers like 308 3006 and shot shells they can be bought new for less than $30 and can be found at gun shows for $10 or less I have all sorts of loading set ups from rcbs rock chukers to dillion progresive loaders that cost $500 plus if I need a small quantity of high quality ammunition I use a lee loader.
If you have never loaded ammo buying a reloading book would be a help, but an older one bought cheap at a gun show for 3 to 5 bucks will walk you thru the process as well as a $30 to $50. 
Literally as good because you don't care I hope the latest load for the latest do nothing new reloading company replacement for old tried and true cartridiges.
Now it is tapping ammo together with a hammer , freaked me out a bit 25 years ago but these days I've done it so much it doesn't bother me. 
The best thing to do is hunt down an experianced reloader to walk you thru it the first time , but I tought my self from books, So it is possible.
The cost of more advanced equipment is so high these days and frankly the cost of new ammuniton is insane componants seems high till I compare 45 acp ammunition by the box $45! I can reload with cast bullets for less than $5
So if your smart read up make your own decisions but I would recomend a basic Lee loader for a start. Just to let you know most of there more advanced equipment is poor. Not bad design just to lightly built to last.
Dutch


----------



## wogglebug

tallpaul said:


> So an armchair expert rises...


So you do.

At least I declared my status up front. For what it's worth, my study has included some careful reloading, doing it my way but under supervision from friends, at probably about one tenth the speed others would, as well. Let's just say I've seen you make declarations on some subjects which were flat-out... ah, heck with it it. People can make what they like of what I said, but at least they knew where I was coming from, from the beginning, because I was honest about it. There are many many who'd conceal it, as I could have, and as... some others have. I know enough that I could have faked it, hidden any perceived position of weakness, but I wasn't in it for personal aggrandisement. I made what contribution I could, and declared my position so people could make appropriate judgements from that. If anyone could do any better than that, by all means tell me how, and I'll try to do better in future. However, trying to do the best I can, to honestly add helpful information without misleading people, doesn't seem to me to be deserving of personal insults and attacks. You seem to think differently. I guess that's your choice.


----------



## Michael Kawalek

I'll stand behind TPaul on this one. Wogglebug's comments are clearly those of an "armchair expert", who shouldn't be talking about something he knows so little about. Besides, his writing skills are so obtuse that he's almost imcomprehesible. Some people should learn to keep their mouths shut when they don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## tallpaul

Reloading is NO PLACE for misinformation. I have been doing so for 30 plus years and 100,000 plus rounds... you declared rimfire as undo able - wrong answer - not worth it thats for sure at this time. 

You state .22 centerfire is not doable and while I don't folks do and get decent results...

BTW how much reloading equipment do you own? USE etc... ya infer to me as an armchair expert... 

lets see here I believe I have a few smelting set ups a dozen molds, three rockchucker presses- several lee progressives a dillon progressive and a few shotgun reloaders - trimmers -dies thousands of brass and bullets lubrisizers tumblers polishers - trophy's from competition. I have shot on numerous pistol leagues and shot rifle competitions... I have built and modified firearms and reloading equipment. I have sold such over the years in retail settings. 


basically your response even if you were trying to help adds nothing on the topic of reloading- even agreement on something to do with reloading has little value if any - even without falsehoods. Falsehoods in reloading and guns get folks injured and killed.

What ya take as an "attack" is just not sugar coating a response to your comments. Learn. 

While I like to fly and have I would not jump in a conversation of jet pilots and not expect them to correct me if I spewed false info- and I would not get my panties in a twist if they did... "oh I am a nice person and did not mean to spout bad info- I said I was a newbie at flying let alone jets"


----------



## tallpaul

wogglebug said:


> Let's just say I've seen you make declarations on some subjects which were flat-out... ah, heck with it it.


I ask this many a time when a comment like this is made... facts sir? If I am proved wrong I will apologize gladly.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

back when my dad was on a trap leage it payed to reload 12ga but that was probably before the price of lead and most other metals spiked 
but if you are on a trap leauge you will find you can tell the difference between the loads , and while just buying the value pack at walmart is a good price i have found often they are a sub standard quality shell in one case we bought the value pack of winchesters and when thought maybe we needed to get out eyes checked we patterned a few , they were using cardboard wads and it was putting a hole right in the center of the pattern so you often get what you pay for 

the shells we made were as good as winchester AA trap super handi caps we used 7 1/2 hard lead. the books will tell you how to make something very close to your favorite shell 
and some will give hints for tuning it to what you want 

this was the only thing we ever loaded it was worth it to us we were at the time about 2.25 a box at todays prices i would guess 3.00 or 3.25 a box


----------



## radiofish

Well I see that someone else uses the 7.62X25mm Tokarev rounds. That is a fun one to find reloading dies for. I have lots of surplus and factory ammunition for my CZ-52's to fire.

For my CCW weapons, I use factory loaded ammunition. If you have to use your CCW weapon with reloaded ammunition, you are setting yourself up for lots of legal fees defending the ballistics of your reloaded ammunition. That is why I only use factory ammunition when I carry my concealed weapons.

Otherwise, I go to a friend and use his reloading equipment for hand loading 9mm parabellum (9X19mm), .45 a.c.p., .30-06 Springfield, and .357 magnum rounds. I have plenty of 12 gauge shotgun spent shells, and I may ask my friend to reload a batch or two soon. Lets see - powder, primers, wads. lead shot and a reloader with the appropiate dies. I have enough 7.62X54mm Russian mil-surplus and factory ammunition to last a long time. Reloading .22LR rimfire ammunition would not be worthwhile.

That and the military surplus ammunition spent steel cases are not reloadable!!!!!


----------



## Ed Norman

Well gee, I don't know if I am qualified to talk here. At one time I was loading for 39 wildcats. I have all the state and regional and national trophies I will ever need. I was a full time gunsmith for years. I can and have built complete rifles from blocks of steel, except for the barrel. Why bother? When I wanted a new wildcat, I would start by grinding a reamer, then would make the dies too. After years of trial and research I was shooting cast lead bullets at full velocity from several calibers. I like cheap Walmart shotshells because I have an excuse for missing doves. Lately I settled down on oddball stuff. The last rifle I built for myself was a plain old 25-06. And the last one I bought was a deadly black assault rifle in 223. The warranty stated it was void if handloads were used. I voided the warranty on the first shot, and it has still never seen a factory load. So I would say any caliber is worth reloading.


----------



## Rockin'B

Ed Norman said:


> Well gee, I don't know if I am qualified to talk here. At one time I was loading for 39 wildcats. I have all the state and regional and national trophies I will ever need. I was a full time gunsmith for years. I can and have built complete rifles from blocks of steel, except for the barrel. Why bother? When I wanted a new wildcat, I would start by grinding a reamer, then would make the dies too. After years of trial and research I was shooting cast lead bullets at full velocity from several calibers. I like cheap Walmart shotshells because I have an excuse for missing doves. Lately I settled down on oddball stuff. The last rifle I built for myself was a plain old 25-06. And the last one I bought was a deadly black assault rifle in 223. The warranty stated it was void if handloads were used. I voided the warranty on the first shot, and it has still never seen a factory load. So I would say any caliber is worth reloading.


Great post.

It's amazing to read the opinion of an expert that has acquired all his knowledge from books only. Mr. Norman has acquired his by doing it. As the old saying goes: You can bs the fans, but you can't bs the players...

I've been reloading since 1972 and still love it. All the rifles I have built these days are wildcats and they require reloading. I just had a 25-284 delivered yesterday and am having a problem waiting until I have time to work up loads and go shoot.

Reloading is a great hobby, but it's also one that pays to be careful with. Start mild and ask a ton of questions....


----------



## Ed Norman

Rockin'B said:


> As the old saying goes: You can bs the fans, but you can't bs the players...


And you know, sometimes I start to get involved in a gun or reloading thread and read some of the posts from the experts and say, ehh, why bother. It's like arguing with that expert that lives at the corner of every gun store counter. It's not worth the time. I have agreed with everything every one of them said, no matter how crazy. Nod and smile, back slowly to the door.


----------



## wogglebug

Well, some people run their mouths, and sound like they know what they're saying.

Some people speak, and they DO know what they're saying.

Pick the difference? Not necessarily easy.

And some people know a bit, but will qualify it when they don't know EVERYTHING, because they'd prefer to be honest. Honesty seems to get under the skins of the ones that like to sound like they know everything. Not saying they don't - at least on some subjects. Just that honesty seems to offend them. Can't understand that myself.

Endit for me. I'm not going to drag the forum down by getting into personal slanging matches.


----------



## wogglebug

Well, some people run their mouths, and sound like they know what they're saying.

Some people speak, and they DO know what they're saying.

Pick the difference? Not necessarily easy.

And some people know a bit, but will qualify it when they don't know EVERYTHING, because they'd prefer to be honest. Honesty seems to get under the skins of the ones that like to sound like they know everything. Not saying they don't - at least on some subjects. Just that honesty seems to offend them. Can't understand that myself.

Endit for me. I'm not going to drag the forum down by getting into personal slanging matches.


----------



## tallpaul

wogglebug said:


> And some people know a bit, but will qualify it when they don't know EVERYTHING, because they'd prefer to be honest. Honesty seems to get under the skins of the ones that like to sound like they know everything. Not saying they don't - at least on some subjects. Just that honesty seems to offend them. Can't understand that myself.


Honest ignorence that misinforms is what gets under the skin ... 

Get some of your own reloading gear and learn and have fun as we did and do ... you can do it it is NOT rocket science.


----------



## ovendoctor

yep any center fire cartridge is worth reloading
I cast most of wat I shoot [except .223 because of the gas tube]
even make bird shot for the 12 ga.
bending brass for wildcat cartridges is interesting[30 and 357 Herrett]


----------



## tallpaul

ovendoctor said:


> yep any center fire cartridge is worth reloading
> I cast most of wat I shoot [except .223 because of the gas tube]
> even make bird shot for the 12 ga.
> bending brass for wildcat cartridges is interesting[30 and 357 Herrett]


I like my .357 herret too...

I have not done near the wildcatting that Ed and others have done... my first loves were pistols- I am late in the rifle game and the standards have been acquired first. A could see a k-hornet or an 30-30 ackley improved in the near future though. I do know that I doubt that I will run out of gun related projects for a long time...


My next in line to acquire is to be a muzzle silencer for .22lr and the adaptation of several .22's to accept it ... I need ta find a local dealer and get the paperwork started...

I have wanted one for way too long now. I had one lined up last fall and the dealer has dropped the ball several times... not a mainline concern for him I don't think.


----------



## 4t1mag

I Reload for all my guns.specially 41 magnum and 50 Alaskan which tend to
be expensive over the counter in large amounts.I suppose it saves money.
But it allows me to shoot more often,and always have a supply on hand.

4t1


----------



## Macybaby

No, you can not save money reloading!

First you start out getting a cheap 12g press off ebay. Then you need some new charge bars and powder bushings and other extra stuff. Then you decide you need a 20g one too. . Then since you want to shoot your reloads, you need more clays and something to toss them. (And your wife needs a couple nice double barrels so she can shoot with you)

Then you pick up a cheap rifle press, which leads to die sets and scales and calipers and trimmers and stuff I don't even know what it is. Then you need more room, so take over the area that was suppose to be your wife's big storage closet. Which needs shelves and a small gun cabinet and other stuff. And then you need a few more presses so you don't have to be changing die sets all the time . . .

And of couse, you need to "test" what you load, so you need a chronometer, and wind tester, and a thing to hold the gun in place while you shoot. Hopefully you already own a skidsteer if you decide you now need a shooting berm in the back yard. 

But it still does not end! Once you have developed loads for the guns you have, you start looking for new guns in caliburs you don't have die sets for, and soon you need a big safe, and then two years later you need ANOTHER big safe, and then you need a bigger room so you remodel the upstairs after son moves out for an even bigger reloading room (which you discover is not quite big enough once you move everything in). And finally, since you "reload" and it's cheaper, you shoot about 3 times the ammo you would if you purchased it. 

Disclaimer - I am glad my husband has found a hobby he likes, and I'm glad he keeps me well stocked with 9mm and .357 rounds. But like most hobbies, you don't really "save" money. We'd have a lot more money if we never got into this gun stuff to begin with LOL!!

Cathy ( who is really as big a gun nut as her husband)


----------



## hunter63

LOL, your right, but what is the point?
He who has the most shooting stuff when he dies, wins!


----------



## Macybaby

No, the heir of the person who dies with the most shooting stuff wins LOL!!!

At least that is what my son keeps telling us. My daughter says that is ok, she wants the china and jewelry. I told her that might change if she gets a husband. The china and jewelry are worth way less than the shooting stuff (you can tell where my priorities are).


Cathy


----------



## hunter63

Macybaby, hope you don't mind, but I quoted you on another forum, best discription of a reloader I have ever heard of!


----------



## 416LJT

WOW , flame wars *and* good info together here in the same topic. I reload (30+ yrs now ) simply for the enjoyment of it. I have one wildcat that I designed myself and also built my own rifle to shoot it with. I reload for a number of standard rifle and hand-gun cartridges also. I have learned much from reloading and that is part of the attraction. I have not done the math in recent times , but about 15 years ago I calculated that I saved 69.4% by reloading my own. That was strictly the cost of components though because I did not amortize the cost of my reloading equipment into the equation. I didn't because the equipment lasts so long and is used for every caliber , so therefore would be extremely difficult to figure. I don't know how many thousands of rounds I have reloaded , but I do know that I have the *satisfaction* that every deer I have killed , both with rifle and revolver has been killed with a round that I have crafted myself. I think that is pretty cool. To me it's worth doing .


----------



## ovendoctor

416LJT said:


> WOW , flame wars *and* good info together here in the same topic. I reload (30+ yrs now ) simply for the enjoyment of it. I have one wildcat that I designed myself and also built my own rifle to shoot it with. I reload for a number of standard rifle and hand-gun cartridges also. I have learned much from reloading and that is part of the attraction. I have not done the math in recent times , but about 15 years ago I calculated that I saved 69.4% by reloading my own. That was strictly the cost of components though because I did not amortize the cost of my reloading equipment into the equation. I didn't because the equipment lasts so long and is used for every caliber , so therefore would be extremely difficult to figure. I don't know how many thousands of rounds I have reloaded , but I do know that I have the *satisfaction* that every deer I have killed , both with rifle and revolver has been killed with a round that I have crafted myself. I think that is pretty cool. To me it's worth doing .


yep I put the cost of the equipment on the first round so the books look good:shrug:


i think its called toasting the books


----------



## garfish

The first round I reloaded was 9mm with Blue Dot...it worked. It was dirty but it worked. Since then, 45acp .308, 22-250, 257 Roberts

I learned pistol shooting on a Browning Hi-Power. Since we got ccw in Ohio that pistol got sent to Wayne Novac and its my carry pistol now...20 years later


----------

